# Who braved this Weekend?



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I went to the Kent Narrows caught 2 12" White Perch,Shad,and 12" Striper on BA/FinS combo.Also caught 16" and a 20" Striper on a 4" Storm lure that was blue/white with a black spot with a red line.I was either slow rolling the Storm lure between the 2 bridges or just letting it do nothing by the big bridge;they were tapping at it.They were hitting it way too light.Sharp hooks do help;which will defently buy a shapener one of these days.Met Big Rad,Tony G,Mytmouse yesterday;I wonder where Flea was at?But I think he was on the east side opposite of where I was.It was so cold that I had a hard time grabbing my 20" fish.The winds where blowing my line eveywhere when I was making a cast and it was hard to fish period but us brave souls allways work somthing out.:beer:I had fun out there though.


----------



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

nice job. im going to be at spsp throwin some plugs for stripers sometime today.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice Job !! You guys are hearty souls to brave that nasty weather


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

bigjeff823 said:


> 4" storm lure that was blue/white with a black spot with a red line.


:d


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

> Nice Job !! You guys are hearty souls to brave that nasty weather


Nasty weather can't even begin to describe it!! LOL. Got my first keeper striper though!










It was real nice meeting you BigJeff and Big Rad!! Esp. Big Rad who loaned me the lure!

MYT


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

I was planning a trip to fish AI this weekend, but looking at the weather decided to cancel it. My wife thought that ment I wasn't fishing at all this weekend so she planned things for me to do... oh well.

MTY - congrats on the first keeper striper. It looks great.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Mytmouse, 

We need to discuss this relationship. LOL...congrats on the striper!!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Great fish MTM. I fished all this year and only caught one legal one too. In the spring they were huge and you couldn't keep them , during the Trophy season they were too short and until 2 weeks ago I couldn't catch one big enough for the slot but caught a hundred that were 13-15 inches. I plan to write DNR to request the slot be changed. I'm tired of being the babysitter for the fish that are gonna swim up to NY to get caught and cooked. JMO


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Bout Time!
Was it all you thought it would be 
Congrats My Brother.
GB


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks guys! I assisted my wife in cooking that bad boy up yesterday...crab stuffed rockfish...mmmmm. It was off the hook!!! Even my wife liked it, so if I can find a way to bring one home every now and again, maybe I won't get so much flack for fishing.

Grady,
It was all I thought it would be! LMAO He didn't hit the lure real hard but once I start reelin that bad boy was fighting! I am ready for the next one....lol.

MYT


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

mytmouse: You can forget about bait fishing now! Welcome to the DARK SIDE


----------



## theone1232003 (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats on the catch- do i need to cast far to get hits- went two weeks ago and it was dry- casted a million times wit no bites- had all the plastic swimming shads too- i guess i will give it another try


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Wannafishallday said:


> mytmouse: You can forget about bait fishing now! Welcome to the DARK SIDE



...Congrats! Now we just need to get you over to the "Other" Dark Side (conventionals)... 

Sandcrab


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*maybe tonight*

Gonna try to be there after 7pm. I'll be bringing my own ruler


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

> ...Congrats! Now we just need to get you over to the "Other" Dark Side (conventionals)...


In due time Sandcrab...in due time. LOL. I might put that on my 2010 "fishing accomplishments list"! LOL

Theone, 
I was a tad casting challenged on that night for whatever reason. I think its the fact that my finger was freezing and I couldn't feel my fishing line. I've never had problems casting the lures before...so I would say no, but it definitely helps. 

We fished off the pier to the left of the bridge, NOT in between the 2. The current was strong so as soon as the lure hit the water it was sweeping right...the further out you get the longer your lure stays under the lights and then goes into the darkness under the bridge. We slow retrieved until the lures went extremely right and then pulled it in fast. If you go to slow you get hung up on the rocks!

Big Rad,
I stole your idea about the crab stuffed Rockfish...oh man you were right...it was of the CHAIN!!! LOL I wish I could make it out there tonight but I got a previous meeting.

MYT


----------



## striperdave (Oct 7, 2009)

*yup i fished the rain*

glad to see other hardcore fisherman out there caught 2 nice stripers fri nite in the rain cant figure out how to post pics here  anyone know. guess u can always check out my website striperdave.com


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> In due time Sandcrab...in due time. LOL. I might put that on my 2010 "fishing accomplishments list"! LOL
> 
> Theone,
> I was a tad casting challenged on that night for whatever reason. I think its the fact that my finger was freezing and I couldn't feel my fishing line. I've never had problems casting the lures before...so I would say no, but it definitely helps.
> ...


Don't hesitate to try a fast retrieve in that sitch. I have caught a ton of fish by casting past the light and then reeling fast through it down in south Texas. At least give it a try


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Mad Thanx to Big Rad*

Ya;thanks Rad for the sharpener,Storm Lure,and some info.I never knew they can work just drifting.But I learned about the slow rolling next to the bridge from Mike at Dorchester Co and thats what got my fish.I never knew Storm lures can be that good.


----------



## keepgoingboi (Sep 20, 2009)

*Nice !!!*

I salute to all of you who went this weekend.

Nice job !!


----------



## theone1232003 (Aug 11, 2008)

Went last night around 8 and started off casting and crossing everyones lines on the pier left of the bridge so i tried the area between the bridge and i ended up getting 3 undersized rocks and one keeper at 22 inches- a fellow next to me got a 26 incher- there one swirl of water under the second light that seemed to be the hot spot- anyhow a great night of fishing


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice job...I need to get out there one of these nights


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

theone1232003 said:


> Congrats on the catch- do i need to cast far to get hits- went two weeks ago and it was dry- casted a million times wit no bites- had all the plastic swimming shads too- i guess i will give it another try


I think the lures you are using are a bit too big. Three to five inch storms have been catching.............


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

theone1232003 said:


> Went last night around 8 and started off casting and crossing everyones lines on the pier left of the bridge so i tried the area between the bridge and i ended up getting 3 undersized rocks and one keeper at 22 inches- a fellow next to me got a 26 incher- there one swirl of water under the second light that seemed to be the hot spot- anyhow a great night of fishing


WTG man!! When you disapeared I didn't know where you went. I did surmise that you caught a keeper when they came and got your cooler!! You weren't crossing our lines. Thats just how it goes when you fish lures. The two bait guys were the ones causing the problems They actually left after you crossed them:fishing::fishing::fishing:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

got out on tuesday after work and went to ft smallwood from 4 to a little after 6, not 1 bite using bws and wp chunks. 2 guys fishing down from me pull in a 22" rock 1st one for them all day they said. felt good to get out after this suck weather we've been having.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

surfnsam said:


> got out on tuesday after work and went to ft smallwood from 4 to a little after 6, not 1 bite using bws and wp chunks. 2 guys fishing down from me pull in a 22" rock 1st one for them all day they said. felt good to get out after this suck weather we've been having.


FSP sure is one fickle place. You can go there one day and catch a dozen nice fish in 2 hrs and the very next day only catch one in four hours. I just can't seem to figure it out. The one thing I have noticed is that when it's overcast, windy and the water is choppy as hell I tend to have better luck


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

it's a fickle place alright, usually early on a incoming tide or before sundown the fish start to feed then they close. going to try peelers next time.


----------

